# Bau eines neuen Filter



## Andre F. (9. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Ich will dieses Jahr noch anfangen mir ein neuen Filter zu bauen. Der Filter wird etwa 4,50m lang 0,90m breit und etwa 0.85m hoch. 
Das alles wird mit Pvc Folie ausgelegt und drei Bodenabläufe installiert. Zulauf 2mal DN 110 und Rücklauf 2mal DN75
Nun meine Frage: Was kann ich als Trennwände benutzen ohne zu viel Platz zu verschenken und was von den Kosten auch human bleibt??


----------



## Teich4You (9. Okt. 2018)

Sollen die Wände nur trennen oder auch das Wasser umlenken?


----------



## Andre F. (9. Okt. 2018)

Nur trennen. 
Als erstes sollen die Bürsten kommen, danach eine Trennwand dazwischen etwa 15cm frei wo die Tauch UVC drin ist dann wieder eine Trennwand wo dann das Helix kommt. Danach wieder eine Trennwand und da kommt dann die Pumpenkammer.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Okt. 2018)

Da gibt es doch viele Möglichkeiten.
Einfach Japanmatten.
Lichtsteggitter Platten.
Rahmen bauen und mit Edelstahldraht bespannen oder mit Armierungsgewebe.
Das sind sicher nur einige Beispiele.


----------



## krallowa (9. Okt. 2018)

Moin,
die Wände haben dann welche Funktion?
Wie soll der Durchfluss durch die Trennwände geregelt werden?
Helix sollte ja in der einen Kammer bleiben und der Dreck aus den Bürsten bei der Reinigung auch in der ersten.
Sollen die Wände bei Bedarf verschließbar sein oder dauerdurchlässig?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Andre F. (9. Okt. 2018)

Nee dann falsch verstanden. Die Platten sollten geschlossen sein und oben mit ein durchlass


----------



## Teich4You (9. Okt. 2018)

Dann geht doch grundsätzlich jede Kunststoffplatte.
Auch Doppelstegplatten.
Einfach den Durchlass einschneiden.
An den Seiten alten Gartenschlauch aufschneiden und drüber schieben, und damit in die Wand klemmen.
Von oben eventuell eine Latte drüber, damit es nicht aufschwimmt.
Das wäre zumindest eine günstige und schnelle Variante.


----------



## Andre F. (9. Okt. 2018)

Meinst eine Doppelstegplatte geht?


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2018)

Baue deinen Filter und die Trennung aus Siebdruckplatten, etwas besseres gibt es nicht.
Leichte Verarbeitung und hoher Halt bei Wasser-Druck.
Mit 3-4cm Platten-Stärke bist du gut dabei.

Bei einer UVC ist Plastik nicht gerade geschickt gewählt.


----------



## Andre F. (10. Okt. 2018)

Eine Siebdruckplatte Quillt doch auf, wenn die dauerhaft im Wasser ist?


----------



## Teich4You (10. Okt. 2018)

Das ist korrekt. Vor allem sind gesägte Seiten/Kanten nicht versiegelt und damit auch nicht geschützt.
Für den dauerhaften unter-wasser-Einsatz sind die Platten aber auch eh nicht geeignet.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Okt. 2018)

Hi,

wenn du eh eine Beton oder gemauerte Kammer in Schwerkraft hast, dann trenn die Kammern doch einfach mit hochkant germauerten Blendern, die bekommt man oft recht günstig über Kleinanzeigren, wo beim Hausbau welche übrig geblieben sind. Da eh alles mit Folie ausgekleidet werden soll, kannst sofort die Flansche mit einmauern.


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2018)

... wobei ich wahrscheinlich eher gleich Betonziegel in Größe NF nehmen und diese hochkant setzen würde.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre F. (11. Okt. 2018)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du eh eine Beton oder gemauerte Kammer in Schwerkraft hast, dann trenn die Kammern doch einfach mit hochkant germauerten Blendern, die bekommt man oft recht günstig über Kleinanzeigren, wo beim Hausbau welche übrig geblieben sind. Da eh alles mit Folie ausgekleidet werden soll, kannst sofort die Flansche mit einmauern.


Da verliere ich leider zu viel Platz.


----------



## Michael H (11. Okt. 2018)

Andre F. schrieb:


> Da verliere ich leider zu viel Platz.


Morsche 
3 x 10 cm dicke Wand auf 4,50 Meter ...


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Andre,

wenn Du jetzt schon in der Theorie Probleme mit der Konstruktion der Trennwände hast, wie soll das dann erst in der Praxis werden?

Obige Tipps mit irgendwelchen 'Wabbelplatten', etc. bringen Dich zur Verzweiflung.
Zu beachten sind vor allem auch die unterschiedlichen Pegelstände in den einzelnen Kammern.
Solche Arten von Konstruktionen halten dann später von Zwölfe bis Mittags.

Wenn einhängbar, dann nur entsprechend versteifte PE-Platten in dementsprechend konstruierten Führungen, welche durch die Folie hindurch in der Wand verankert werden müssen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2018)

Dein Filter wird mehr Volumen haben als meiner.
Sehe das auch nicht so kritisch da kleine Trennwände zu mauern.
Würde ich Stand heute bei mir auch so machen.
Alles nachträglich eingebrachte nervt nur.


----------



## Andre F. (11. Okt. 2018)

Es geht hauptsächlich um zwei Trennwände, so zu sagen die kammer für die UVC. 
Es kommen die Bürsten mit 15 Reihen a 9 Stück, dann sollte eine Trennwand kommen dazwischen die UVC wieder Trennwand und dann das Helix mit einem Volumen von 1300l. Danach gemauert in die Pumpenkammer. 
Setzte ich als Trennwand jewals 10cm Steine verliere ich Schon wieder zwei Reihen Bürsten. Also wollte ich die Trennwände nicht stärker haben als 3cm so das ich genug Reihen habe für meine Bürsten.


----------



## Andre F. (11. Okt. 2018)

Ach so, die Bürsten werden 10cm dick sein und zwischen den Bürsten etwa 6 bis 7 cm Platz


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2018)

Wird der Keller halt 4,80 lang ...


----------



## Andre F. (11. Okt. 2018)

4,80 sind schon meine maximalen Werte so das ich genug Reihen habe für meine Bürsten.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2018)

Mach die uvc einfach in ein rohr das die kammern verbindet, damit braucht du keine extra kammer.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Okt. 2018)

Falls die Trennwände zu große Probleme bereiten, lass die Kammer einfach komplett mit PE auskleiden.
Dann kannst auch gleich die Trennwände damit machen lassen, alles in einem Zug und kannst vor Ort absprechen wie du es möchtest.
Trennwand ist dann maximal 1 cm dick.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2018)

Hi,



DbSam schrieb:


> ... wobei ich wahrscheinlich eher gleich Betonziegel in Größe NF nehmen und diese hochkant setzen würde.
> Gruß Carsten



zu Zeiten meiner Ausbildung wurden Verblender immer in NF genommen 
Und so wie ich das Heutzutage beim herumfahren sehe, ist das auch zum größten Teil so geblieben, was spricht also dagegen 'nen Hartbrannt Klinker zu vermauern. 

Ach ja, die Bürsten brauchen das Volumen, obwohl ein NF hochkant dann nur 7,1cm dicke hat.............. 

Dann lass eben zwischen den Bürsten nur 3-5cm Platz............. 

Mit 'nen paar Eisen dazwischen würden sogar DF Steine gehen, hatten die nicht nur 5,2 cm dicke wenn man die hochkant mauert.................. 

Oder mach die __ Hel-X Kammer eben nur in 900 oder 1000L...................sollte auch noch reichen. 

Just my two cent.............


----------



## Andre F. (11. Okt. 2018)

Ich hab eine Lösung gefunden für die Trennwände. Ein Kumpel von mir hat noch drei v2a Platten mit verstrebung.


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2018)

Olli.P schrieb:


> zu Zeiten meiner Ausbildung wurden Verblender immer in NF genommen


Ich weiß doch nicht, welche Größen vor 75 Jahren in der Ausbildung genutzt wurden ... 

Dagegen sprechen würde oft der Preis, da es die Betonziegel in kleinen Mengen auch schon in Preislagen zwischen 0,40 € und 0,45 € gibt. Vielleicht sogar noch preiswerter.
Und oft auch die Maße und Maßgenauigkeit, Verblender gibt es oft in WDF, etc.  Ja, geht natürlich auch alles 



Gruß Carsten


PS:
Kumpelpreise sind natürlich nicht zu unterbieten. 
Brauchst nur noch eine Führung/Fixierung ...


----------



## Andre F. (11. Okt. 2018)

Ja genau. Erst den Filterkeller Lehr machen dann noch um etwa 4,80m verlängern.
Danach schauen wo ich die Bodenabläufe hin setze auf jeden Fall in 110er und dann alles mit Pvc Folie verkleiden und verschweißen. Dann die Halterung oder Führung für die Trennwände. Werde wohl U profile verwenden.


----------



## Andre F. (31. Okt. 2018)

Bei den neuen Filter sollen auch Bodenabläufe eingebaut werden für den Schmutzablauf. 
Mein größtes Problem ist aber noch wohin mit dem Schmutzwasser, wenn ich den Filter ablassen will.
Der Filter läuft über Schwerkraft und wird somit zur helfe im Erdreich eingelassen.
Viele schließen es an die Kanalisation an. Aber das kann ich leider nicht machen. 
Was kann ich am besten machen??? 
Der Filter wird etwa 4qm3 Wasseringalt haben


----------

